# GC Modifiers



## kyannekis (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm trying to find information on the use of GC modifiers and Critical Care.  Do you use the modifier with CC time since it's documented by the physician and the physician's documentation must meet CC requirements?  If so or if not, where can I find the information?

Thanks


----------



## mzkandyd (Jan 3, 2016)

GC modifiers are used for teaching facilities where the resident performed the service and the attending provided an attestation statement. If this is NOT the case, do not add the GC modifier.


----------

